# ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller ? Unbekanntes Gerät



## andrej-shen (9. Mai 2018)

*ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller ? Unbekanntes Gerät*

Servus PCGH User,

Ja wie im Titel schon zu lesen ist wird mir ein > Unbekanntes Gerät im Geräte Manager < Der Fehlercode oben angezeigt.
Ich habe gestern mein Windows 10 neu aufgesetzt. Alle Treiber sind installiert. Windows läuft sehr stabil. Bloß wird mir ein Problem seitens  USB 3.1 angezeigt.
 Es soll durch ein USB 3.1 Treiber behoben werden, aber bei mir klappt es nicht. Weiß jemand was ? 

- Mainboard > Z370-F-Gaming von ASUS


Bedanke ich  mich schon mal..


----------



## DOcean (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller ? Unbekanntes Gerät*

Treiber installieren schon mal probiert?
USB-3.0/1-Treiber: Download aller wichtigen Host-Controller-Treiber fur Windows XP/7/8/10

Oder einfach mal das Gerät löschen und Windows ne suchen lassen?


----------



## Nirimis (20. Juni 2021)

Installier das hier das hat bei mir geholfen 






						ASUS ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller (ASM1143) Treiber 1.16.47.2 für Windows 10 Creators Update 64-bit
					

Das Paket enthält die Installationsdateien für die ASUS ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller (ASM1143) Treiberversion 1.16.47.2. Wenn der Treiber bereits auf Ihrem System installiert ist, können durch Aktualisieren (Überschreiben) verschiedene Probleme behoben, neue Funktionen hinzugefügt...




					drivers.plus


----------

